
US computer science grads outperforming those in other key nations - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/us-computer-science-grads-outperforming-those-in-other-key-nations/
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19430880)

------
raphaelj
No European?

I'd expect elite US schools to beat EU schools, but non-elite EU school to
perform better compared to their US counterparts.

